# Difficulty finding DSCH op.87 sheet music



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

I tried ordering a cheap booklet of this music off Amazon only for it to be sent to the wrong address. All other listings are split into several different books or obscenely expensive. Any suggestions?


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Dover made a great edition that I bought from Amazon not that long ago, (within the last year). The entire Op.87, and the Op.34 Preludes, (over 300 pages).

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0486268616/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I paid about $40. I have no idea why it is listed as so expensive now, but watch that page and maybe you can get lucky too.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Not sure if it is an option for the OP, I found one on eBay for 19.97 with free shipping. It is in used condition though.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dmitri-Shos...635434?hash=item3f80d8dc2a:g:ucUAAOSwFJBZWExh


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

lextune said:


> Dover made a great edition that I bought from Amazon not that long ago, (within the last year). The entire Op.87, and the Op.34 Preludes, (over 300 pages).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0486268616/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I paid about $40. I have no idea why it is listed as so expensive now, but watch that page and maybe you can get lucky too.


I was eyeballing this one but I want sure if it was worth the price.


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

SuperTonic said:


> Not sure if it is an option for the OP, I found one on eBay for 19.97 with free shipping. It is in used condition though.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dmitri-Shos...635434?hash=item3f80d8dc2a:g:ucUAAOSwFJBZWExh


 I'm not too keen on it being used but for almost $20 it seems fair for a rare piece.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Presto has very reasonable prices, not so expensive in shipping either.


----------

